# Stanford Spring 2011?



## mitch1234 (Apr 24, 2011)

So J-Fly said there was going be one but I've got stuff on my weekends in may and NEED to know when it will be.



-----------------
Edit by Lucas, to avoid making a new thread:

Stanford Spring 2011 will be on May 22. The competition website is at http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordspring2011/index.php.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 24, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> So J-Fly said there was going be one but I've got stuff on my weekends in may and NEED to know when it will be.


 
Wait for the announcement.

A thread didn't have to be made about this.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 24, 2011)

We're looking at May 22. Jeremy asked us to hold off announcing so he could confirm that he can delegae.


----------



## Arthur_Adams (Apr 25, 2011)

Aw, I could be back then but probably won't. Can you take a peek at later weekends? Just a quick glance would suffice! ;]


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 28, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> So J-Fly said there was going be one but I've got stuff on my weekends in may and NEED to know when it will be.


 
Be patient, Mitch. A simple PM to Lucas would've done nicely. xP


----------



## Vincents (May 4, 2011)

Has no one seen Vidar Klungre and the Order of the Phoenix?


----------



## soccerdude (May 5, 2011)

May 21st, 2011 from 8 am to 5 pm


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 6, 2011)

soccerdude said:


> May 21st, 2011 from 8 am to 5 pm


Where'd you get that information?

May 22, 2011 from 10am to 5:30pm


----------



## Ranzha (May 7, 2011)

Aw, I can't go. =/
I could've dominated Skewb again. And Team BLD too? Aw, man. xP

Oh well. Might as well demand summer.

Side note: Does anyone know when Ron will release the 2011 regs? Or should we just wait for 2012?


----------



## oprah62 (May 19, 2011)

Hey I'm going to this.
Anyone have a good lunhui or zhangchi black for sale?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Aw, I can't go. =/
> I could've dominated Skewb again. And Team BLD too? Aw, man. xP
> 
> Oh well. Might as well demand summer.
> ...


 
PLEASE do another epic solve!


----------



## Ranzha (May 20, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> PLEASE do another epic solve!


 
I'm not going.


----------



## mitch1234 (May 20, 2011)

I'm the only one I that I know of that has a lunhui, theres only like 5 zhanchi's in the us. 2 with icubemart, 2 with lubixcubes I think, and I think someone else has one so theres no chance and im not selling mine.


----------



## oprah62 (May 21, 2011)

Anyone need a Team BLD partner?


----------



## oprah62 (May 23, 2011)

11.84 single and 12.68 average in the finals, 4th place


----------



## Edward_Lin (May 23, 2011)

4.60 2x2 avg finally sub-5


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 23, 2011)

OH MY GOD I AM SO GOOD AT 2x2 :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> I'm the only one I that I know of that has a lunhui, theres only like 5 zhanchi's in the us. 2 with icubemart, 2 with lubixcubes I think, and I think someone else has one so theres no chance and im not selling mine.


 
How did u get one and what color is it? Lubix Cubes has 1


----------



## adimare (May 24, 2011)

How long does it usually take to update the wca db after a comp? I wanna be able to brag about my national records  (ok, so i'm the first person from Costa Rica to ever compete, but still).


----------

